# Réglage iCloud sur ipad



## beR (5 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour
ICloud ne fonctionne pas et je remarque dans les réglages de l'ipad/icloud/compte 
Que j'ai mon identifiant en @gmail et avancé/courrier en @me.com

Cela ne devrait pas être le même?
Mais je ne peux modifier @me.com il est grisé
Pouvez-vous m'aider pour modifier ce réglage, si c'est lui qui est mal indiqué
Merci


----------



## beR (5 Septembre 2012)

Je ne peux le changer, il est grisé, je ne peux intervenir dessus
Sur la boite mail de mon mac , le compte iCloud est bien en @gmail.com

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h03 ----------

Oui il est bon sur mon mac


----------



## beR (5 Septembre 2012)

mais mon adresse mail est en gmail ?


----------



## beR (5 Septembre 2012)

Je ne comprends pas bien, cela va être diffèrent de mon identifiant apple alors ?


----------



## beR (6 Septembre 2012)

attendons les nouveautés
merci


----------



## beR (6 Septembre 2012)

Merci de ton conseille sage
Je pense que le probléme est venu de la migration de mobile.me vers iCloud


----------

